# Cheap cigarette lighter fix



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

One of the little things that annoyed me about my '67 LeMans was the cigarette lighter didn't work (yeah, I smoke, and I also like to use a radar detector occasionally). I was getting steady 12V to the housing, and I bought a repro element from OPG, but I never could get it to work with the factory housing, which was pretty corroded inside and one of the contacts was gone. I believe my car is the Rochester style lighter and housing....it's the spring-loaded pop-out style. Anyhow, while poking around in the auto section at Wal-Mart, I saw a lighter and housing that looked like it might work, so I though what the heck, it was only $2.94. Well, it works perfectly... it has the screw-on retainer similar to the original, it fits the lighter bezel and dash hole perfectly, and the black plastic knob even screws off and my original knob screwed right in and fit perfect. Looking at the dash, you'd never know it was a replacement, and it lights up and pops out just like it's supposed to. Best $3 I've spent on the car.  The lighter is made by Victor, part # V5141, I got mine at Wal-mart but you can probably find the same item at any auto parts place like Advance, Autozone, etc.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Damn the one in my 71 Olds didn't work either. I was smoking when I was driving that car and always wished I had a working lighter.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

PC4STOP said:


> Damn the one in my 71 Olds didn't work either. I was smoking when I was driving that car and always wished I had a working lighter.


:agree

I'm sure some of the purists will scoff at my cheap solution, but that's ok. It works.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

i am thinking bout doing the same but was you lighter a rochester or the other kind?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No scoffing here. Seems like a prudent repair to me.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

danthepontiacman said:


> i am thinking bout doing the same but was you lighter a rochester or the other kind?


I believe he said it is a Rochester.



geeteeohguy said:


> No scoffing here. Seems like a prudent repair to me.


:agree Nice fix. I need to look into it so I have a place to plug in the cell phone. Did they use cell phones in '68??:lol:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

:cheersarty:

You Sir...are awesome. $3 and a working lighter? I'm on it!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Heck, they didn't even have CB radios in '68....at least not mainstream! No cupholders, MP3 players, etc. No Sir, when you were behind that wheel, you DROVE!


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

geeteeohguy said:


> Heck, they didn't even have CB radios in '68....at least not mainstream! No cupholders, MP3 players, etc. No Sir, when you were behind that wheel, you DROVE!


How boring!!


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

went looking for this $3 wal mart cigarette lighter...nothing in the store. What makes you so special!?!?


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

xcmac26 said:


> went looking for this $3 wal mart cigarette lighter...nothing in the store. What makes you so special!?!?


He probably ordered it online; had it delivered:lol::lol:


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't smoke, but I did want my cigar lighter to work in order to charge cell phone or plug in a GPS occasionally. So I did the same thing several months back and had excellent results as well. Bought mine at Pep Boys. I think it was also a Victor brand.


----------

